# [SOLVED]Irssi nie chce automatycznie identyfikować.

## Pryka

Bujam się już z tym kilka dni, i nie mogę dość ładu czemu IRSSI mimo wyraźnego configa nie identyfikuję mnie automatycznie na serwerze...

Auologowanie chiałem osognąć następującą komendą:

```
/NETWORK ADD Rizon

/SERVER ADD -auto -network Rizon irc.rizon.net 6667 hasło
```

Oto config:

```
servers = (

  { address = "silc.silcnet.org"; chatnet = "SILC"; port = "706"; },

  {

    address = "irc.rizon.net";

    chatnet = "Rizon";

    port = "6667";

    password = "xxxxxx";

    use_ssl = "no";

    ssl_verify = "no";

    autoconnect = "yes";

  }

);
```

Co jest nie tak? Irssi nawet nie próbuje mnie autoryzować  :Neutral: 

Próbowałem również tak:

```
/NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv identify hasło;wait 2000" Rizon

/SERVER ADD -auto -network Rizon irc.rizon.net 6667
```

Efekt taki sam...

Co robię źle?

EDIT: Zmiana opóźnienia z 2000 na 20000 załatwia sprawę, ale dziwne jest to, że nieważne jakie ustawię owo opóźnienie to próbuje się logować i tak zaraz po podłączeniu. Dodatkowo hasło zawsze jest niewłaściwe, więc dalej stoję w miejscu :: ... gdy podaję je z palca wszystko gra jak należy...

O co chodzi?Last edited by Pryka on Mon Mar 12, 2012 11:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Na freenode dziala. Mozesz dodac sobie ew autosendcmd w stylu:

```
/NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv identify pass;wait 2000" rizon
```

Ma to taka wade, ze logujesz sie do sieci bez identa, tak wiec na poczatku jestes widziany ze swojego hosta, natomiast rizon hashuje go wiec nie ma tragedii. Swoja droga wysylac haslo bez ssla to troche strzal w stope.

Z sslem do rizona:

```
  {

    address = "irc.rizon.net";

    chatnet = "rizon";

    port = "9999";

    use_ssl = "yes";

    ssl_verify = "no";

    autoconnect = "yes";

  },
```

----------

## Pryka

Już tego próbowałem, tylko że bez ssl jak słusznie zauważyłeś.

Zawsze to samo:

```
22:07 -NickServ(service@rizon.net)- This nickname is registered and protected. If it is your

22:07 -NickServ(service@rizon.net)- nick, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password. Otherwise,

22:07 -NickServ(service@rizon.net)- please choose a different nick.

22:07 -NickServ(service@rizon.net)- Password incorrect.
```

Jakiś pomysł?

----------

## Pryka

Żeby nie zakładać nowego tematu szybkie pytanko.

Doszlifowywałem swój config irssi i grzebiąc w pliku konfiguracyjnym zobaczyłem, że skądś wyrosła mi taka sekcja, dam sobie łeb uciąć, że wcześniej jej nie miałem:

```
logs = { };
```

Co to za ustrojstwo? Widać tylko tyle, że odpowiada za logi reszta jest pusta, a w dokumentacji nic nie mogę znaleźć na ten temat.

Znalazłem w necie tylko kilka przykładowych configów ludzi, ale tak jak i u mnie wszystko było puste więc też niczego odkrywczego się nie dowiedziałem.

Jakaś mądra głowa wie?

Co do problemu z Rizon to chyba nie da się go rozwiązać, nic nie działa. Muszę robić wszystko z palca.

EDIT:

Ident w Rizon działa już bez problemu, dzięki chłopakom z IRC, szczególne podziękowania dla lazy_bum  :Very Happy:  Okazało się, że pewne elementy hasła psuły trochę config. Po zmianie wszystko działa bardzo dobrze.

----------

